
Show HN:  Happy tweets are red, sad are blue, neutral are green - amend
http://52.36.131.248:3000/
======
amend
Here's another side project from a couple years ago. It's called Austin's
Sweet and Sour. Tweets from the Austin area are overlaid on a map of Austin
with the their sentiment classified. Happy tweets show up as red, sad as blue,
and neutral as green. Hover over the markers to see the tweet.

The API I used to classify the tweets isn't totally accurate (50% of the time
it works every time), but it's still pretty fun seeing the tweets on a map
with a rough sentiment. The link directly below is Austin's Sweet and Sour.

[http://52.36.131.248:3000/](http://52.36.131.248:3000/)

[https://github.com/amend/austins-sweet-and-
sour](https://github.com/amend/austins-sweet-and-sour)

~~~
ryanbertrand
Really cool project. Out of curiosity, what made you choose red for happy?

~~~
amend
It was a while ago so I don't remember. But if I had to guess, probably bc
hearts are red and they're associated with liking things online

~~~
fosco
really cool!

thought I would share that usually I associate yellow with happy and red with
angry.

~~~
amend
Yeah, that makes sense since smiley faces are yellow and red is traditionally
an angrey color. Maybe I should have done that.

------
iEchoic
Hah, this is a great idea. It'd be really interesting to see a timelapse of a
specific area/event over time.

------
wowdopeswag6969
Nice!

